# My cars on the front page of RMS!



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

www.reallymeansounds.com

The Light Sapphire Blue Focus!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Lovley motor.. Get a few piccy's up.. Like the MP3 alloys I am thinking about a set for my Focus


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Cheers Ronnie!

I wasn't sure about the lexus lights but they've grown on me now, kinda fits in with the rest of the lights (I've clear indicators and side repeaters too).


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

only mod on mine is ultra led side repeaters


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Yours is Silver isn't it? I remember reading the detail you did on it, I was well impressed with it!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

well a slivery grey sort of colour Machine silver its called but when I detailed it I realised there is also a mad gold flip that is present in sunlight but only since I learnt how to clean my car properly....

I got it serviced yesterday at the dealers and they wanted to buy it off me as they nearly sold it several times. They also said because it was soo clean and shiny they parked it down the back as it was making the new cars at the front of the lot look bad!!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

Cool


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Lol Lindseys in Coleraine said that about my Escort, took it in for a service and the paintwork was in better shape than the new ST150 it was parked beside. Not bad for an 8 year old Dagenham Dustbin lol! I loved that car...


----------

